
Americans prize party loyalty over democratic principles - hhs
https://news.yale.edu/2020/08/11/study-americans-prize-party-loyalty-over-democratic-principles
======
galaxyLogic
There is a party whose goal is increased democracy, and another party whose
goal is more power to the already powerful.

For the supporters of more democracy it makes sense that they could
occasionally compromise on some adherence to democratic principles IF that can
be seen as advancing democracy in the long term.

Whereas for a party that supports status quo and more privilege to the already
privileged (say bigger tax-cuts for the rich) it is not a big deal to
compromise on democratic principles because, they are opposed to increasing
democracy in the first place.

So it's not like "It's just party politics, both sides are the same". Instead
the party whose goal is to support the under-privileged will naturally
advocate for more democracy. Whereas it is in the interests of the party who
supports the powerful to try suppress the vote of the less privileged. No?

